# Quest to find a good non-stick fry pan



## caroln (Jan 19, 2022)

Years ago, when Teflon made it’s first appearance on the market, I jumped on board. I can’t remember how many times I’ve jumped off and then back on that train. My first test for every pan I bought was to fry an egg in butter. I went through the cheaper brands like WearEver, Farberware, etc. and have gradually upgraded to include the following disappointments:

T-Fal – egg sticks

Tramontina – okay at first, then egg sticks _really bad_. Had to *pry* the egg off the pan.

Cuisinart – okay at first, then egg sticks

Calphalon – okay at first, then egg sticks

All Clad – okay at first, then egg sticks. Also, very heavy and the handles are so long that the pan sometimes tips. Storage was also an issue with those handles.

I briefly considered going old school with cast iron, but the weight of the pan deterred me.

I also considered carbon steel. Although not technically non-stick, it does have non-stick type properties. But it has so many do’s and don’ts and maintenance issues, I just really didn’t see me fussing with all that.

Teflon has gotten a bad reputation regarding health issues. I don’t know if the warnings are warranted or not, but I’m starting to stray away from Teflon altogether.

So I decided to go cheap again and get a ceramic coated pan by MainStays. I figured for $10 bucks I can afford to buy a new one every year. The egg test went fairly well. The egg did stick just a little in certain spots, but a gentle nudge freed it. If it stays like that, I’m happy enough.

All of the brands boast how non-stick they are, but in reading reviews and doing my own tests, all of it is a bunch of hype. My pilgrimage isn’t over, I’m sure.


----------



## Sachet (Jan 19, 2022)

I like red copper.


----------



## caroln (Jan 19, 2022)

I should have included in my post that I welcome ALL recommendations.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 19, 2022)

i recently bought some ceramic coated ones by master chef i believe they do not stick wipes up easily.....
 only thing is it takes a bit to heat up has a metal piece on bottom of pan to distribute heat ... sides do not get very hot if you need that .


----------



## caroln (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes, I noticed the ceramic pan just wipes up like a breeze!  Did like that!


----------



## win231 (Jan 19, 2022)

I tried the latest "Ninja Foodie" pan that says on their ad:  "It's not non-stick; it's NEVER stick."
But in tiny print on the package it says, "Based on 5 years use."  That's pretty good.  Here is a 1-year review:


----------



## Irwin (Jan 19, 2022)

I bought a Cuisinart about a month ago and after a few uses, it's nowhere near as non-stick as it was when it was new. 

It heats evenly, though. I made some shrimp last week and the outer shrimp were the same level of brownness as the inner ones. 

The handle leaves a lot to be desired. It's way too thin and is hard to hold onto when the pan is full of food. I might get one of those slip-on silicone handles that are made for cast iron skillets. That will probably solve the problem.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2022)

Can't recommend a pan, but I always liked Farberware.  Had a broiler/rotisserie that lasted decades, & I still use a part from it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2022)

Try lowering the heat under the eggs.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 19, 2022)

I use Ree Drummond's frying pan.  It's a heavy and thick teflon coated pan.  Fries eggs nicely.  And won't stick, if the temp isn't too high.  (like RadishRose mentions above.)

I've used stainless steel in the past...and everything burns in those pans.  Not much luck w/those.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)

I have frying pans made by Cuisinart Calphalon and All Clad.  I have no complaints.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 19, 2022)

I have always use oil for this purpose...  And if something sticks it just makes the dog happier.

No expert here.


----------



## win231 (Jan 19, 2022)

I tried something I read on You Tube that makes a stainless steel pan non stick & it works.
First get the pan hot_ before_ adding butter or oil.  
https://www.epicurious.com/expert-advice/how-to-turn-stainless-steel-skillet-nonstick-article


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 19, 2022)

I use ceramic and sometimes use a cooking spray with it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 19, 2022)

I use cast iron and stainless steel with good results.

I would like a small non-stick skillet with a clear glass lid, but I worry about the nonstick coating scraping off into my food and eventually ending up in me.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 19, 2022)

caroln said:


> I briefly considered going old school with cast iron, but the weight of the pan deterred me.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 19, 2022)

I've had good luck with Bialetti fry pans and it was their lower priced one too.


----------



## win231 (Jan 19, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use cast iron and stainless steel with good results.
> 
> I would like a small non-stick skillet with a clear glass lid, but I worry about the nonstick coating scraping off into my food and eventually ending up in me.


I would get the Ninja one.  It's well made & has a 5-year warranty, even with using metal utensils.  And the company is very good about backing their products & warranty replacements.  They replaced my Shark Vacuum - no hassle.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 19, 2022)

I've tried many different brands of skillets .....seems they will all lose their 'non-stick' sooner or later, I read a few tips to make the 'non-stick' last  longer is not to cook on real high temperature and to not put a hot pan in water, to let it cool off.
Anyway I just purchased a new one made by Oxo, we'll see how it does.

https://www.amazon.com/OXO-Grips-No...ocphy=9026863&hvtargid=pla-274563264441&psc=1


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 19, 2022)

win231 said:


> I tried something I read on You Tube that makes a stainless steel pan non stick & it works.
> First get the pan hot_ before_ adding butter or oil.
> https://www.epicurious.com/expert-advice/how-to-turn-stainless-steel-skillet-nonstick-article


I passed that on to my daughter. It will save the lives of a few pans, for sure! Thanks, Win.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 19, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Can't recommend a pan, but I always liked Farberware.  Had a broiler/rotisserie that lasted decades, & I still use a part from it.


I love mine....er, _ours_. Michelle and I got it for Christmas. It is *as advertised* and comes with a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I love mine....er, _ours_. Michelle and I got it for Christmas. It is *as advertised* and comes with a lifetime guarantee.


That's the same one given to me as a housewarming gift 50 years ago!  I still use the bottom drip pan.


----------



## win231 (Jan 19, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> I passed that on to my daughter. It will save the lives of a few pans, for sure! Thanks, Win.


And, there is a great, product called _"Bar Keeper's Friend" _that cleans whatever may be left in the pan & polishes it, too.
If you leave it in the pan for 5 minutes, then scrub it with one of those plastic sponges, everything comes off & it leaves the pan polished.
When friends see my pans, they say, "You don't use them, do you?"


----------



## Irwin (Jan 19, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> I've tried many different brands of skillets .....seems they will all lose their 'non-stick' sooner or later, I read a few tips to make the 'non-stick' last  longer is not to cook on real high temperature and to not put a hot pan in water, to let it cool off.
> Anyway I just purchased a new one made by Oxo, we'll see how it does.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/OXO-Grips-No...ocphy=9026863&hvtargid=pla-274563264441&psc=1


The Oxo was the highest rated by America's Test Kitchen (or something like that). I watched a video of them testing frying pans. Tell me I don't lead an exciting life!   

I almost bought the Oxo 12" but I just couldn't justify paying $59 for a frying pan, so I got the Cuisinart, which was also a bit pricy at $40. Time will tell if I should have spent the extra $19.

I made some burgers this evening on our semi-new cast iron skillet and they were delicious. You get a bit of charring with the cast iron that you don't get from Teflon, which adds to the flavor. The onions came out nice and caramelized, which is also hard to achieve with Teflon.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 19, 2022)

Pepper said:


> That's the same one given to me as a housewarming gift 50 years ago!  I still use the bottom drip pan.


Awesome!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 20, 2022)

Teflon was found to be dangerous so I got rid of mine.  Then I started using regular pans sprayed with non stick cooking spray. I've since updated to induction cookware, still using non stick spray. When sprayed correctly, eggs don't stick to pan.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> And, there is a great, product called _"Bar Keeper's Friend" _that cleans whatever may be left in the pan & polishes it, too.
> If you leave it in the pan for 5 minutes, then scrub it with one of those plastic sponges, everything comes off & it leaves the pan polished.
> When friends see my pans, they say, "You don't use them, do you?"


Long, long ago I used on the stainless steel cookware I still have. I'll have to get some. My stainless is about 45 years old and still works and looks fine. It's the other pots and pans thta I've bought recently that have a problem. Mostly on the bottoms.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 20, 2022)

Ron and I have been on a quest for a non stick frypan for some time. We’ve tried regular Teflon, ceramic coated, copper, calfalon stainless.  All will stick after a while even with a good coating of butter or oil and lower heat.

Our most recent purchase was an impulse buy. I was so tired of the eggs sticking in the last one that I saw a small Rachel Ray hard anodized nonstick frypan on sale and said to hell with it I’ll buy it and use it while I’m looking for a better one.

It’s now several months later and we are so tickled with its performance that we ordered a medium and a large as well, and have been using them with much pleasure since Christmas.

Of all that we’ve tried these are the best so far. One note: We’ve learned through hard experience that using spray oil on nonstick pans over time degrades the surface/coating and affects the pan’s nonstick surface.

And not to insult anyone’s intelligence,  but another note is that using metal spatulas or utensils will also scratch and degrade the surface. We only use wood or plastic utensils.


----------



## caroln (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one motivated to find a good fry pan!  It's possible, though, that I'm becoming a little too obsessed.     On a side note, I _will_ start lowering the heat on my eggs.  Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 20, 2022)

I just reviewed this one on Amazon.  We've bought three of them now.
Comes in varying sizes with lids.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08HMWDZR4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## caroln (Jan 20, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I just reviewed this one on Amazon.  We've bought three of them now.
> Comes in varying sizes with lids.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08HMWDZR4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


This Michelangelo brand looks like a good possibility.  I haven't come across this one before.  Decent price too.  When my new ceramic pan bites the dust, I'll give this one a try.  Many brands are SO expensive, I can't try them.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 20, 2022)

caroln said:


> This Michelangelo brand looks like a good possibility.  I haven't come across this one before.  Decent price too.  When my new ceramic pan bites the dust, I'll give this one a try.  Many brands are SO expensive, I can't try them.


We have been very happy with ours so I hope it works out for you as well.  They are the type of quality that often only need be wiped out and maybe rubbed occasionally with a little oil.


----------

